
Why Is the Covid-19 Death Rate Down? - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/why-covid-death-rate-down/613945/
======
babesh
\- It is good that fewer people are dying.

\- Some of the most vulnerable have already died. That is probably an
additional reason the death rate is now lower.

\- The more vulnerable do seem to be much better protected than before.

\-------

\- People walking outside without masks is probably not a big concern.

\- Packing people together causes it to spread like wildfire.

------
KingMachiavelli
tldr; Young people are more likely & eager to visit high transmission places
like bars & restaurants while the older demographics will stay where it's
safe.

At this point, it would be _very_ interesting to see where the _inflection_
point of at what age to people tend to self isolate vs 'risk' social venues.
Personally, even in a very liberal state, I can't name anyone that feels safer
isolating. People who are younger are more likely to live alone and experience
the mental health impact of that which makes the risk-reward balance turn into
attending anything that is allowed to be open. As I said, I'm in a pretty
liberal state & only know STEM introverts and even still they are feeling many
side effects that greatly outway their _personal_ risk of COVID19.

